# Problem mit BIND



## shrink (9. September 2007)

Ich hab gerade bind installiert und eine master zone eingerichtet.
Wenn ich jetzt bind starte bekomme ich eine warnung.
Danach läuft der server trotzdem.
Wenn ich nun die domain auflösen will, kommts zu einem timeout.
Danach läuft bind nicht mehr.
Weiss jemand woran das liegen könnte?
Unten mal ein ausschnitt aus der console:

shrink:/ # /etc/init.d/named start
Starting name server BIND - Warning: /var/lib/named/var/run/named/namedoned exists!

shrink:/ # /etc/init.d/named status
Checking for nameserver BIND
number of zones: 3
debug level: 0
xfers running: 0
xfers deferred: 0
soa queries in progress: 0
query logging is OFF
recursive clients: 0/1000
tcp clients: 0/100
server is up and running                                              running
shrink:/ # nslookup aigil.de
;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached

shrink:/ # /etc/init.d/named status
Checking for nameserver BIND                                          dead


Ich hab im Netz nix dazu gefunden.
Ich weiss nicht mehr weiter...


----------

